

CrunchFund, Angels Back Flowdock, A Group Chat Application For Teams - mutru
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/09/crunchfund-angels-back-flowdock-a-group-chat-application-for-teams/

======
tseabrooks
I don't think I get it. Signed up for a trial and I'm playing with it. But for
me it feels like something that is about 10% as awesome as Google Wave..
Though no one seems to like Google Wave it's probably my second most used
google service after mail.

Edit: I guess the github/kiln/other service integration is the good parts

~~~
mutru
Thank you for your feedback! Indeed, without the integrations Flowdock is just
a group chat - although most teams still need one.

When you bring in activity from GitHub, Pivotal Tracker, JIRA, emails and all
your other tools, you'll get to react to anything in seconds.

------
juriga
Congrats guys! I really like how Flowdock is frequently updated with features
that the users really need. Keep up the great work!

------
kristajessica
I've used Flowdock for several projects and found it useful tool for working
with a distributed team. Great to hear this news!

------
Tapanila
Hopefully this will keep the flow flowing!

------
enra
Congrats mutru and the team!

